# What does this mean?



## hockey_mom (Oct 23, 2008)

My boyfriend asked me if I have ever balled not too sure of spelling could anyone tell me what that is.I feel stupid for asking


----------



## Uglee70 (Jan 2, 2009)

Amusing. I always get a giggle when I hear a new term because I have no idea what it is and the funny part is trying to imagine what is actually involved.

I have two ideas for "balled". The first is maybe like "teabagging". This is where a guy lowers his 'ball-bag' (sorry, a better term escapes me) into your mouth, the other could possibly be another oral act where you take all three items i.e. twig and berries, all at once.

These are just possibilities, I never go into too much detail with fun sexual dialogue because my wife often finds it vulger!!! Strange for a 35 year old, but different strokes for different folks I guess. But get this...we've been married for 12 years and last week, just for a bit of a laugh when she asked me what was for dinner, I said "I thought I could eat your pu55y". She was absolutely and totally revolted.

I am just trying to put some spark into a non-existent sexual relationship...was it a totally inappropriate thing to say to any woman at any time, or is it just perhaps that my wife is too high strung?

Your opinion would be appreciated, thanks.


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

I too have no idea what that term means Hockey Mom. Although I am interested in finding out now too .

Uglee...I don't know that I would call your wife high-strung, maybe just more conservative and a bit prudish, like me. I admit it, I'm a prude, but I would have found that comment to be uncalled for. I wouldn't go so far to say it was revolting, but certainly uncalled for...at least in my marriage...to ME. Yes, different strokes for different folks, but since you know her, how did you expect her to react to that? Didn't you get the reaction you would have predicted had you thought about it first?


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I think how that's received will vary depending on the woman and how you relate to one another. If you had said "I was hoping you" *wink*wink* She may have gotten a chuckle...but if your sexual life is in a lull, she may be put off by the comment even if she isn't high strung. There's something about that word that's just over the edge crude to me...but that's me.

hockey_mom....I hope someone can answer this...now I am curious.


----------



## Uglee70 (Jan 2, 2009)

I did expect her to be critical of my remark, but more in the jovial sense with which I made it. I was taken aback with the rebuke that couldn't have been delivered any more harshly by an arsenic spitting rattle snake.

Anyway, all in the past now and I have learned the hard way. Next time she asks whats for dinner, I shall reply "How's red wine and steak sound?"

Thanks for your feedback MsStacy och en stor tack till dig swedish


----------



## women R complicated (Dec 20, 2008)

Feel sorry for you Uglee70. If you can't let your hair down with your spouse then there will always be tension and uncertainty. And it sounds like she is prude, like someone else said, or she has something stuck somewhere that makes her cranky all the time. 
I see nothing wrong with what you said if it was said in a sexy way. 
I many times have gone up behind my wife while cooking and slowly move my hands up her sides, pulling her hair back, gently kissing her neck and then i say something like that. 
It drove her crazy. In fact, she use to shut the stove off and lay on the couch, then say, "now finish what you started"
I am sticking to my theory. If your not compatible, it will never be great.


----------



## Uglee70 (Jan 2, 2009)

I think if I said the same thing tonight she might have laughed and said lets go, coz she was in a great mood and looking forward to sex all day! Our discussion last night woke her up a bit to how I was feeling. You are right with your name, woman can be complicated at times and you need to be a genuine Pythagoras to figure them out, but us blokes I think (me in particular), could spend an extra minute to assess the mood and decide what's appropriate and when.

Well, tonight, I am happy to say we had some good love making. The only trouble is that it took 1.5hrs to get our boy to sleep and we finally started at 10.00pm when we were both pretty tired. I never got to finish, but my wife got 4 orgasms, she said.

It's not fair, she almost always has multiple orgasms to my single one. I remember the record, it was about 5 years ago...she said she stopped counting at 16!!! I felt so cheated with my ONE!!!!

But with your last line, we are definitely compatible, I think I just pushed the limit when the mood wasn't right.


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

Balled or Bald?

Balled can mean anything from tea baggin to just having sex (which if you are a mom, that answer is evident), to getting dissed, to playing basketball.

Bald could refer to the current status of the hair in your nether-regions


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

Why didn't you just ask your bf at the time what it meant?


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Balling is an old term from the 60’s & 70’s that refers to straight vaginal sex, so I doubt that is what he is referring to. There is a technique called balling where the man inserts one or both testicles into the vagina. I’ve never tried it but the positioning can be awkward and the act could carry some risk to injury for the male. If he is referring to snow balling, well that’s a whole different act all together.


----------



## CPT CONFUSED (Oct 16, 2008)

here try this hope it helps?

Urban Dictionary: balling


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd like to hear more about the context when he asked you? why did he use such an obscure term and expect you to know what it meant? and why didn't you just ask him?


----------

